# The forgotten ladybird books...



## Stiff




----------



## Steve2017TTS




----------



## MarksBlackTT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

And my personal favorite...


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Stiff said:


> And my personal favorite...


Just a minute - I've seen that book with a different title!!


----------



## Stiff

Steve2017TTS said:


> Just a minute - I've seen that book with a different title!!


There was another one that began with a 'C' but I thought I'd best not post that one


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

(but not that one either)


----------



## Roller Skate

Gotcha ...


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Steve2017TTS

There are just so many good ones to choose from!


----------



## Stiff

I like that one ^


----------



## Roller Skate

Well, that escalated quickly ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Well, that escalated quickly ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep. Looks like we might have to stick to the _original _books before long.


----------



## Roller Skate

Prefer this one ...


----------



## Stiff

Me too.


----------



## 3TT3

classics ! :lol:


----------



## John-H

:lol: Has someone found a custom Ladybird book cover generator website?

This is my favorite and it's genuine too:


















Still got my copy. I was bought it when I was little and it's been an invaluable technical reference


----------



## ZephyR2

They actually do spoof Ladybird books. The wife got me this one ....








Here's a few pages from it -






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN

Laugh? I never thought my trousers would dry out! :lol: :lol:

8)


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> They actually do spoof Ladybird books. The wife got me this one ....


My other half got me this last christmas also. She has very similar humour to me


----------



## NickG




----------

